# Custom dog box



## fla beard buster (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm making some plans to get a custom dog box built for my 96 f150. Any thing I should stay away from or need to make sure to have ? Always had boxes made outta rebar or whatever scrap was laying around.


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 17, 2013)

I like a built-in water tank but it's not crucial.


----------



## PURVIS (Jun 17, 2013)

it all depends on your budget  and is it going to stay in the truck or taken out very much steel is cheaper then alum but also heavier.heres one i built a few years back.water tank holds a little over 6 gal. and u can keep 4 tracking collars charged.its weights 160 pds.


----------



## englishmonster (Jun 17, 2013)

i called Diamond Delux and they quoated me a price on an over tha rail box for my Z71 with built in tool box, storagebox, and water cell. $1500 all aluminm


----------



## rvick (Jun 18, 2013)

best thing i ever did was put 1 inch foam insulation in frt wall & top. i can leave it in hot summer sun & it doesnt get over 85 degrees inside


----------



## flhunter82 (Jun 18, 2013)

purvis who made that box? I have a Redbone x beagle walker That will take a track from the ditch and run him to his death that I will trade for a good above the rail box.


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice box Purvis. My buddy just had a 3 bay aluminum above the rail custom made with a built-in 4 gal water tank for $600-700. It's one of the best and most reasonable priced aluminum box that I've ever seen made here. Much higher quality than the UWS boxes I've had. They'll custom make it anyway you want it. http://ezrideronline.com/


----------



## ishootlittlebucks (Jun 19, 2013)

I built an over the rail box for my Toyota. I put in small doors on the side so I can collar up dogs without having to fight them back. They also come in handy for attitude adjustments


----------



## DogHunter4Life (Jun 20, 2013)

there is a guy in Lakeland ga that builds them ANY way you can think one up and is as reasonable as I've seen.  I've had 4 built for me and all were in the 600=800 range..

mine is made from half inch and 1-inch square tubing and plywood top and middle divider and expanding metal back and bar doors.  it is also over the rail, 5 gallon water tank, cooler holder, stand up stand, and had the doors built bigger so that I can put buckets in there and have plenty of room to put collars on and as ishootlittlebucks said, give attitude adjustment---and it was under 500 bucks (and it was painted

I would post pictures of it but for some reason every picture that I post there is an error in the file no matter if I try from the phone or computer.


----------



## jclmossyoak (Jun 21, 2013)

http://customdesigndogboxes.com/index.html


----------



## englishmonster (Jun 21, 2013)

they also said tha same price fer my 88 ranger. these prices yall are throwing out here sound alot better


----------



## jsav (Jun 24, 2013)

Check out hoods custom dog boxes on facebook, I am going to go pick mine up tomorrow.


----------



## jsav (Jun 26, 2013)

we went and picked up my box yesterday from hoods custom dog boxes this is what it looks like. It has a fan, water tank, and storage for 500 dollars.


----------



## englishmonster (Jun 27, 2013)

i want a full bed over tha rail box. i wanna fit alot of hounds in it and have all tha luxerys


----------

